# Youth Mobility Visa



## Ken Canada (Mar 8, 2014)

This post pertains to the Canadian Youth Mobility Visa for Spain

Can anyone confirm that you do not need an offer of employment to attain the Visa?

I read a previous thread and there wasn't a definitive answer.

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ken Canada said:


> This post pertains to the Canadian Youth Mobility Visa for Spain
> 
> Can anyone confirm that you do not need an offer of employment to attain the Visa?
> 
> ...


I Google_ mobility visa canada spain_ and got this which explains all the possible varients.
Agreement between Spain and Canada on Youth Mobility Programs

It also said this, so better get your skates on!!

SINCE FEBRUARY 5TH, THE SPANISH EMBASSY IN OTTAWA IS ACCEPTING VISA APPLICATIONS FOR THE 2014 YOUTH MOBILITY PROGRAM (CUOTA: 1000)​


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I Google_ mobility visa canada spain_ and got this which explains all the possible varients.
> Agreement between Spain and Canada on Youth Mobility Programs
> 
> It also said this, so better get your skates on!!
> ...


so it says that you don't have to have an offer of employment, but in that case you have to show sufficient funds to support yourself

it doesn't say how much that is though - so as usual the only way to find out for sure would be to contact the consulate directly


----------



## ashdel (May 8, 2014)

If you don't have a job offer, you need to prove you have at least $2400 CDN to support yourself


----------

